# Digital Designs C4A and M2



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Here is the link:

Digital Designs M2 and C4A car amplifiers - eBay (item 110585552674 end time Sep-17-10 16:09:37 PDT)


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

what happened?


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

????


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Amplifiers were sold.


----------

